# Packable (small), Waterproof Rain Jacket Suggestions



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm looking for a very packable, totally waterproof, wind proof rain jacket, something that packs down to the size of the palm of my hand, fits into my jersey pocket with room to spare, must be other than black color fabric, something that will be seen. The best one out there is the Gore One, but it's only available in black. It weighs about 133g, and packs very small.
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
ifcjti


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Outdoor Research Helium II is 180g and comes in a number of colors. However, it has a hood. I pack a Marmot when backpacking but it is a tad heavier and bulkier than what you are looking for (not much but outside of your requirements). Honestly though even when backpacking I just suck it up and get wet unless it is cold, the rain gear is for when I am stopped and want wind protection. Are you looking to wear this while riding? I ask because exerting yourself while wearing a bonafide rain jacket is not comfortable, you may be better off layering up with something that is breathable yet warm while wet.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used these for a few years:
Original Cycling Jacket | O2 Rainwear
I think it's the lightest and possible most packable thing out there. I think it's probably around 100 grams in medium. The breathable/waterproof film works better than any other, according to their tests, and my experience is consistent with that assertion. 

The only drawback is mediocre durability - the material gets small rips pretty easily. But I just tape it up, and it's cheap enough to replace after a few years if you have to.

This company was started by a couple of engineers from 3M who thought of this use for a membrane that the company had developed for bandage tape (they call it Micropore). I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I use this: PEARL IZUMI P.R.O. BARRIER LITE JACKET.
It comes in yellow. It has worked very well for me since every time I stuff it in my pocket, the rain stays away. I still don't know how it will do when it does rain


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> I've used these for a few years:
> Original Cycling Jacket | O2 Rainwear
> I think it's the lightest and possible most packable thing out there. I think it's probably around 100 grams in medium. The breathable/waterproof film works better than any other, according to their tests, and my experience is consistent with that assertion.
> 
> ...


I checked out their web site, looks ok, I'll do a bit more investigating on their products to determine how small they pack up, thank you!


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

steelbikerider said:


> I use this: PEARL IZUMI P.R.O. BARRIER LITE JACKET.
> It comes in yellow. It has worked very well for me since every time I stuff it in my pocket, the rain stays away. I still don't know how it will do when it does rain


I've seen this one on web sites, looks pretty good. Can't recall if its waterproof or just water resistant, I'll take another look. Does it pack up very small? That's the big question? I don't want it hanging out of my jersey pocket, looking for something that I can take on any ride in case of rain or if I need a wind jacker for some warmth on a chilly days. Thanks!


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Packs into one hand, easily stuffs into 1 jersey packet with room to spare


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

steelbikerider said:


> Packs into one hand, easily stuffs into 1 jersey packet with room to spare


That's the kind of packable size I'm looking for! I'll look for it in a local bike shop in the spring, they don't seem to have any jackets like this in stock this time of year in New England. Wonder if PI is making any changes to the 2017 product. Their web site shows this jacket, but unsure if it's the 2017 line. Guess I'll email or give them a call to find out.
Thanks again!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the gore one. Nothing can touch it in terms of weight and performance.
Yes- it is black. But that is what flashing lights are for.



ifcjti said:


> I'm looking for a very packable, totally waterproof, wind proof rain jacket, something that packs down to the size of the palm of my hand, fits into my jersey pocket with room to spare, must be other than black color fabric, something that will be seen. The best one out there is the Gore One, but it's only available in black. It weighs about 133g, and packs very small.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> ifcjti


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

bootsie_cat, I think the Gore One is the cat's meow! I tried it on last weekend at my LBS, the large fit me very nice, but I'm not sold on a black jacket, especially when there are so many other choices in bright and florescent colors. I do already use a flashing red light, I'll have to give it some additional thought. Thanks!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier Jacket won't be waterproof. Light rain resistant? Yes. And it will pack up very small. I don't have the jacket, but I have the vest and other than the flapping at speeds over 23mph, I love it. I can pack it up to a little bigger than a deck of cards. 
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/pearl-izumi-mens-pro-barrier-lite-jacket

Something more waterproof would be this Elite WXB jacket 
Pearl Izumi ELITE WxB Jacket - Men's | Competitive Cyclist 

I have the PRO Aero version of this jacket. I can get in in a jersey pocket with some effort, but you'll know it's there. I rode with it when I thought I was going to get dumped on and about 55 degrees. I did start to over heat a little and it never rained. I also wish I wouldn't have gotten the Aero version, because while I'm not super-fat at 5'9" 160#, it was tight around my middle and rode up a little and I kept having to pull it down.

Also, check out Sportful's offerings. Their stuff is pretty awesome. A sister company to Castelli, but I think better quality and you don't have to order a XXL if you're 160#'s. 
https://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=7&major=4&minor=4#.filter-SPORTFUL


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

ifcjti said:


> That's the kind of packable size I'm looking for! I'll look for it in a local bike shop in the spring, they don't seem to have any jackets like this in stock this time of year in New England. Wonder if PI is making any changes to the 2017 product. Their web site shows this jacket, but unsure if it's the 2017 line. Guess I'll email or give them a call to find out.
> Thanks again!


There is a PI outlet in North Conway NH that is usually pretty well stocked with previous season gear. The folks who work there really know their product line, the shop's inventory and will track down specific items for you from their other outlets. You might want to give them a call.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends on your definition of "totally waterproof". 

I believe the PI is polyester with DWR coating. No seam taping. IOW, it will keep water out for a limited amount of time - but the water will eventually penetrate the seams and fabric. 

I have a Endura xtract jacket. I can fold it and carry it in my jersey pocket. I like it. I would expect that it is more waterproof than the PI barrier - it is also less expensive. 

Still have not seen a cycling version, but I have been interested in finding a cuben fiber cycling rain jacket.


----------



## Sojodave (Apr 7, 2015)

I just picked this up at Performance Bike. Folds very small and does the job.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Performance*



Sojodave said:


> I just picked this up at Performance Bike. Folds very small and does the job.


Nice jacket I guess, but not waterproof, only water resistant.
Was looking at the Endura 260SLPro jacket, very nice, but not sure it packs small enough. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I use a Castelli Goccia, I think the 2011 model. This jacket essentially stayed the same for a few years after that, but may have been discontinued now. I don't know about newer models, but the Goccia really gets the job done and also the yellow version is highly visible. It has kept me dry and warm(er) in pretty stormy weather but manages to be pretty light.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Also REI has Cannondale Cloudburst jacket on sale for half off. $175 jacket for $86.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

It's tough. I have found truly waterproof jackets to be pretty useless for me on a bike unless it is really cold out for the whole ride (like 40 degrees or less), or unless I am just on a slow, easy, flat ride (which never happens). Any significant energy output by me gets me too steamy inside and I can't wait to get it the hell off of me, and at that point, the rain feels good on my body. 
Castelli makes the Gabba (now the Perfetto) and the Velo Jacket. They breath really well and have a useful range of conditions for me. The Velo packs down incredibly small. Perfect for those 30 to 40 something mornings that turn into 60 something afternoons, rain or dry.


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

I am looking for a light ( emergency ) rain jacket right now also.
I was thinking about this one...
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...gclid=CICQg_eQwdMCFQiHaQodsK0D_Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

Showers Pass ProTech ST
Anyone have one of these ?
Opinions on this jacket ?

I usually don't ride in the rain but might get caught in it sometime...now that I'm riding more. What do you think ?

Thanks


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

This packs pretty small and works well

https://www.pactimo.com/collections/mens-jackets-rain/products/ultra-lite-rain-jacket-mens-1


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Lallement said:


> This packs pretty small and works well
> 
> https://www.pactimo.com/collections/mens-jackets-rain/products/ultra-lite-rain-jacket-mens-1


I would second this recommendation for the Ultra-lite rain jacket... and if you're interested in it, PM me and I can send you a coupon code for 30% off.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Craft just came out with this one. 
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/craft-featherlight-jacket-men?s=a

I'm going probably try this one. 
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/castelli-mens-superleggera-jacket
..even thought I'm not a Castelli fan usually.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

mburke said:


> I am looking for a light ( emergency ) rain jacket right now also.
> I was thinking about this one...
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...gclid=CICQg_eQwdMCFQiHaQodsK0D_Q&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


As I live in Portland, OR, I get to ride in the rain. I have one of these and love it. Sadly a crash ripped it but I bought another at BikeTiresDirect asap.


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

I ordered the Showers Pass Protech ST form Competitive Cyclist. 
Thanks for all the suggestions...


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

ifcjti said:


> Nice jacket I guess, but not waterproof, only water resistant.
> Was looking at the Endura 260SLPro jacket, very nice, but not sure it packs small enough. Anyone have experience with it?


I am sorry that I missed this question before now. I have that jacket - it is the best rain jacket I have ever owned. It packs down to about softball size, is quite waterproof and very breathable. A ride in the rain in 70 degree weather and there is no sweat buildup. YMMV, as I tend not to drip with sweat like some folks I know, but I do develop a sweat sheen under less breathable jackets.


----------

